# 1 coffee filter not enough for gold mud



## kwxj61b (Jul 2, 2016)

I notice that if I want to filter the gold mud with 1 coffee filter, some of the mud would escape. I try to use 3 ply filter, it works but using that much of filter is ridiculous. Is there any alternative?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 2, 2016)

kwxj61b said:


> I notice that if I want to filter the gold mud with 1 coffee filter, some of the mud would escape. I try to use 3 ply filter, it works but using that much of filter is ridiculous. Is there any alternative?


1. Decant your rinse solutions off the precipitate, keeping the refined gold in the same container till you dry it.

2. Run the solution through the single filter more than once. As you filter it the first time, the larger particles will start to plug the pores of the filter paper, leaving smaller pores. If you run the filtrate through the filter again, smaller particles will be trapped. Repeat till the filtrate is clear.

Dave


----------



## kwxj61b (Jul 2, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> kwxj61b said:
> 
> 
> > I notice that if I want to filter the gold mud with 1 coffee filter, some of the mud would escape. I try to use 3 ply filter, it works but using that much of filter is ridiculous. Is there any alternative?
> ...



Thanks Dave!


----------



## donald7755 (Apr 1, 2017)

yeah thanks dave cause i just had this same question till i found this and it answered my question .


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 2, 2017)

A 15 cm filter paper costs 33 cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Whatman-1001-150-Qualitative-Circles-Diameter/dp/B00394F98M/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1491144294&sr=1-1&keywords=whatman+1001-150


----------

